# Pressure in pelvis area



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi 

Someone had posted in Ask a Midwife just before FF went down about a pressure feeling in their pelvis but I think that post has gone so I can't look back at it.  

I'm twenty weeks pregnant at the moment. 

Two weeks ago I suddenly developed a sense of pressure "down there" (can't be sure where). I got myself convinced that something was happening and went for a scan the next day which showed all with the baby to be well. I also got a urine test done and I did have a UTI. The UTI is now cleared but I have been left with a feeling of pressure and a very sensitive, aggrivated bladder. I need to go to the loo frequently. The pressure feeling is very aggrivating and worrying as I feel as though "something is falling out" which is a horrible feeling. I've also had a lot of lower backache. 

I called one of the midwifes on Friday having been awake most of the night on Thursday as it was bothering me so much and she said that she thought it could be varicose veins or my bladder causing my vaginal wall to fall in. She said I should be able to see either of these things with a mirror. I've looked but I can't be sure!  . I'm worried as if it is either of these things I don't know if I can cope with them not going away. She also thought it could be just the increase of weight on my pelvic floor. 

Do you have any ideas for me? Could I still have a UTI? Could it be linked to the sugar in my urine they find each time they test? I am booked in for a GTT earlier than they planned on 11th September. I have booked a private sacn on Monday as I just need to know that it is nothing to do with the baby, I might be able to bear it more then

This is driving me mad and I wish I could hibernate for the next few months!  

Thanks again

Heather


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, It sounds like you could still have a UTI.  Did you have any antibiotics for it?

It won't be related to sugar in your urine, and it is probably the position and the weight of the baby on your pelvic floor, that is causing this feeling.

All the same, I think you should have your urine tested after the weekend, and see if you have an infection.  In the meantime, keep drinking plenty of fluids.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Emilycaitlin

Thanks for your reply. 

The pressure has eased off a bit and my bladder feels better, but I think I will go and get the urine tested again just to be sure. I did have a course of antibiotics - cefalexin for four days.

Also I had a scan today and was reasured that the baby is not getting ready to come out, which at least makes the pressure feeling a bit more bearable. 

Thanks again

Heather


----------

